

Programming doesn't belong to men (it belongs to me) - kevinchen
http://jvns.ca/blog/2014/12/28/programming-doesnt-belong-to-men-it-belongs-to-me/

======
Terr_
Part of this is just the English language. While many try to use the
singular-"they" or "the author" or OP", certain grammatical constructions
almost demand a he/she/it pronoun.

"It" is offensive/weird (implying the author isn't even human) and for
whatever reason "he" is understood as being the most generic and vague.

There are many gender-issues you can raise in programming, but this isn't one,
it's civilization-wide.

